

Rackspace IPO: Failure or early opportunity? - bullseye
http://www.fool.com/investing/high-growth/2008/08/08/uh-oh-its-an-ipo.aspx

======
iigs
It's a tough market right now. I think they look pretty good, overall. To me
they pass the "would you buy from them?" test that you hear about
occasionally. I think this means that we don't have to hear "A second quarter
with no IPOs!" in September, so that's great.

A comment at the bottom of the article was saying that the cloud/utility
computing thing could be working against them because they'll be competing
with the likes of "Google, Amazon, Microsoft, IBM, Oracle, and to a lesser
extent salesforce". I'd say that as a company with a core business of
operating a large herd of machines critical to other peoples businesses, they
are probably as well off as any of those other companies. I would certainly
give a hosting/ISP type company a shot at running my cloud/utility computing
setup if I were to ever need one.

------
sdpurtill
failure

~~~
truebosko
More insight for the curious? I don't know much about Rackspace, minus what
they do so their IPO intrigues me.

